# Tô giấy đựng thực phẩm giá sĩ giao hàng nhanh



## ToLyRVC (7 Tháng năm 2021)

Hiện tại, có rất nhiều doanh nghiệp sản xuất các loại hợp đựng thức ăn và đồ uống trên thị trường cả nước. Tuy nhiên, chi phí để tạo ra những sản phẩm đỏ tuy không không đắt nhưng cũng không phải là rẻ. Chính vì vậy, mà trong khâu sản xuất nhiều doanh nghiệp đã trộn thêm nhiều chất để lạ để làm giảm chi phí. Và những sản phẩm vừa không đạt chuẩn về chất lượng không an toàn với sức khỏe của con người được bày bán tràn lan trên thị trường. Nếu người tiêu dùng không thật sự tinh ý thì rất dễ mua phải hàng kém chất lượng giữa bạt ngàn các thương hiệu hiện nay.
Để thương hiệu của mình không bị nhầm lẫn với hàng trăm nghìn các thương hiệu khác trên thị trường thì *tô giấy* là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất để thể hiện cái duy nhất của bạn. Sử dụng tô giấy đựng thức ăn tạo một sự kích thích sáng tạo khi các nhãn hiệu muốn, in ấn slogan, thông tin doanh nghiệp, thông điệp hướng tới người tiêu dùng và còn rất nhiều việc khác có thể được thực hiện trên chiếc tô này





*Tô giấy đựng thức ăn* được làm từ 100% nguyên liệu bột giấy và được tráng thêm lớp PE. Các thông số kỹ thuật đều được tính toán kỹ lưỡng để đảm bảo có thể đựng được nhiều loại thức ăn vừa có thể dễ dàng tiêu hủy ở điều kiện tự nhiên không làm ảnh hưởng tiêu cực tới môi trường.
Với những loại tô giấy đựng bún phở, tô giấy đựng cháo hay tô giấy đựng phở… được thiết kế với 2 lớp giấy và tráng 1 lớp PE bên trong để giữ nhiệt tốt hơn. Còn đối với với tô giấy lạnh đựng đồ nguội thì được phun cả bên trong và bên ngoài 1 lớp PE. Không những thế, công nghệ mới trong xử lý gỗ, độ cứ của tô giấy đạt tiêu chuẩn cao, do đó tình trạng mục nát khi gặp nước gần như là không có và tuyệt đối an toàn đối với người sử dụng.
Chắc chắn rằng với những lợi ích khi sử dụng *tô giấy đựng thực phẩm* sẽ mang đến cho người tiêu dùng trải nghiệm tuyệt vời nhất. Và đặc biệt hơn là với tình trạng môi trường xuống cấp trầm trọng như hiện nay thì sử dụng tô giấy cũng đồng nghĩa với việc chung tay bảo vệ và cải thiện môi trường sống xung quanh ta.
*CÔNG TY TNHH RVC
Địa chỉ: 11 Đường số 7, KP7, P.Hiệp Bình Chánh, Thủ Đức, Tp.HCM
Tel: 028.3726 3146
Di động: 0938510689*


----------

